# Gmail doesn't work with 120DPI



## SFT (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, I upgraded to 0.6 earlier and flashed the 120dpi zip. Now Gmail has stopped working. Is there a fix for this or do I have to revert to 160dpi?

thanks


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

It works for me...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Sephoroth (Oct 14, 2011)

I had the same issue (following a dirty flash with wiping of cache). I reverted back to 160 DPI to fix the issue.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Clear dalvik and try again. Worked for me


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

mine works at 120 so wipe and try again


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Works fine for me

Sent from T the Touchpad


----------



## skaramanga (Nov 23, 2011)

I tried out 120 to see what it was like but everything was a bit too small for my liking (maybe I would have gotten used to it), just changed back to 160


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

no issue for me, possibly try reflashing your gapps if wiping doesnt work


----------



## SFT (Oct 17, 2011)

I fixed this issue by flashing a different Gapps zip. Cheers guys.


----------



## goinskiing (Sep 21, 2011)

SFT said:


> I fixed this issue by flashing a different Gapps zip. Cheers guys.


Which gapps version did you flash?


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

I would just wipe cash before bothering to try different gapps.. That's probably all it is preventing it from working for you.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

skaramanga said:


> I tried out 120 to see what it was like but everything was a bit too small for my liking (maybe I would have gotten used to it), just changed back to 160


There's a setting within Gmail to make the text larger. I am using the huge size and that, while not huge on 120, seems big enough for me. For some reason Gmail does not seem to be affected by making the system font bigger (although if you are on 120 you will want to do that too) and you have to set it within the app itself.


----------



## goinskiing (Sep 21, 2011)

cme4oil said:


> I would just wipe cash before bothering to try different gapps.. That's probably all it is preventing it from working for you.


I've done this several times already as well as Dalvik Cache. Several data wipes and reinstalls and no such luck with 120. I love the look of the 120 but Gmail not working is a blocker for me to using 120. Its sort of strange though, there's been a few times where I think it'll do it and then it will just quit.


----------



## SFT (Oct 17, 2011)

goinskiing said:


> Which gapps version did you flash?


http://goo-inside.me/gapps/gapps_ics_4.0.3_v11.zip


----------

